# ATV Back Blade?



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of one out there? Was looking at it for residental drives and not sure if they are made or if you can order one for a ATV.


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re......*

You might want to use the "search this Thread" feature up above ^^^^^


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Or ask a question and wait for a response!!! searching through 20 pages of threads is not really the easiest way when it pulls every thread that has the word plow or back in it!!


Cyber36;1297535 said:


> You might want to use the "search this Thread" feature up above ^^^^^


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

try this link,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65968&highlight=back+blade&page=2

also on ATV Pics with Plows thread Page 53 Post 1032 has a Pick of my ATV with a Back blade on it.

my thoughts are for the back blade works OK dosn't clean down surface very good
a front blade with a down pressure system will work out 2x times faster and better all depends upon what type of snow how much snow and are you trying to just make it passable or want to scrape it clean?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89318&highlight=back+blade

you know you can just due a search of only the ATV section correct?


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Mainly looking for a cheaper route then a Daniels Pull plow on my truck. Would be easier to add some type of plow to an ATV. Mainly would be for residents and possible for a few commercial walks.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I've been looking into this recently too and this is what I've found.

Buy a Kolpin 3 point hitch system. It's not even too expensive!

http://www.kolpinpowersports.com/3-point-hitch-system/3-point-hitch-system.html?vmcchk=1






Then just buy yourself a box blade and take the scarifiers out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Light-Dut...771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b4e30213

This guy has got it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

wislxer;1419383 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I've been looking into this recently too and this is what I've found.
> 
> Buy a Kolpin 3 point hitch system. It's not even too expensive!
> 
> ...


 Hey check my thread out I have already done it http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132991


----------

